# Safe for Diamond Doves?



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=10899

Would the above perch be safe for my diamond doves? I will probably get one for my ringneck if I don't think of a better way to keep his feet warm this winter, but I'm not entirely sure what to do for my two female diamond doves. I worry that because of their small size a heated perch such as this could injure them. 
Oh, and as a side note, they do not like their cage covered completely, and will bash themselves against the cage walls at night if some light does not enter it. The ringneck is a bit the same way, but settles in a bit better.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Libis said:


> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=10899
> 
> Would the above perch be safe for my diamond doves? I will probably get one for my ringneck if I don't think of a better way to keep his feet warm this winter, but I'm not entirely sure what to do for my two female diamond doves. I worry that because of their small size a heated perch such as this could injure them.
> Oh, and as a side note, they do not like their cage covered completely, and will bash themselves against the cage walls at night if some light does not enter it. The ringneck is a bit the same way, but settles in a bit better.


I dunno, sounds nice for winter chills to me... I would like it if I was a bird...lol... like my favorite slippers I use for winter..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

See, that's my dilema. It looks really nice, but I'm worried because of their size. I live in a rather cold area, and some nights even with a thick blanket I myself am chilly. Already even this early in the season they have seemed rather chilled by morning, so I feel I should do something.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I presume the birds are all inside the house? If so, I would not worry. I've long given up wondering why some of the pigeons I have had inside temporarily sometimes have nice warm feet and sometimes cold.


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

Since the house is really chilly, you would do better to use your money to buy a good heating pad (that does NOT automatically shut off) , hang it on the OUTSIDE of the back 
of the cage, set it on LOW and cover the cage with a fairly heavy cloth on 3 sides and the top and let it hang a few inches down from the top on the front of the cage. Put a couple perches on the back of the cage so if they want the heat, they can cuddle up to the heat.

This method worked very well for my African weaver finch (tropical bird) for the last 15 years of his 23 years with me.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

@ Sesamestick that seems like a pretty good idea. The nest that the girls like to sleep in is near the back of the cage. 
You've never had any problems with shorts or anything?


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

Never had a problem, but have always had good wiring and buy only good quality heating pads.... nothing fancy, just plain off/on/low/med/high/settings. I never use on any setting but LOW.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll have to keep an eye out for such a heating pad, then.


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

Libis, if you are in USA, any of the big drugstores sell them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sesamestick said:


> Libis, if you are in USA, any of the big drugstores sell them.


That sounds like a great idea actually. I like it. But around here, those pads are hard to find. They sell the ones that go off in 2 hours. I have only one, but want a couple more for backup, before they stop selling them altogether. Someone suggested maybe Walmart.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

*Foot warmers*

If it's above freezing not to worry 24hr feed , fresh water , no drafts they will sit on there feet & put belly feathers over them & tuck there head under there wings all done by instinct.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

In case I can't find that sort of heating pad here, does anyone know a good source online?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They have an indoor heated cat mat that stays at 102 degrees. I've seen something like this, and the cats seem to really love them.
http://cozywinters.com/shop/kh-3092.html

Here are some more ideas.

http://www.amazon.com/Heated-Resting-Small-Animals-Inches/dp/B000NVC7DO

I use the reptile heaters. You can get them in like 40, 60, 100, 150, 250 watts. I have used them over the cages of birds in the house. The lower wattages. And I use a couple of the 250 watt heaters in the loft, where I put them near perches. The birds like them. You just either have to get the cover that comes with them, or make one with hardware cloth to cover the bulb so that the birds can't get near it, as it gets really hot. But if it is hung over a cage, and no way the bird can get near the bulb, then you don't have to bother. They throw nice heat. A 40 or 60 over one end of the perch would be good, so that he can go under it if he likes. They work great. It's the ceramic heaters. They are better than heat lamps because they don't shatter as heat lamps can.

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/reptile-supplies/heat-bulbs-night-heat-bulbs-ceramic-bulbs/


----------

